# Coloring without inks/lines



## Ket-Ralus (Jan 28, 2009)

Usually I take a sketch, and dropping the opacity of that, create an "ink" layer with clean dark lines based on said sketch. I then create a "color" layer with colors/shading/highlights that are broken up by the lines in the ink layer.

This time I'm trying to go directly from sketch to color. However, I'm having a bit of trouble maintaining the original shapes now that I have no permanent lines to guide me. Also, I'm not sure what the best method is of dividing up shapes just by using light and shadow.

Have any of you intermediate/advanced artists ever worked on coloring/shading without using inks/lines? What about doing the entire picture on only one layer? It would be great to know how you manage to do it. Thanks! =}


----------



## Centradragon (Jan 28, 2009)

I starting going the way of painting without lines because of how tedious and time-consuming it is to get lineart perfect.  >3>;  


A bit condensed, but this is how I paint (and this isn't the only method! Just the one I happen to use):

- I draw the basic sketch (usually in a thick black line, so it's easy to see)
- I put the sketch in multiply mode and lay down my basic colors/shades underneath
- Paint detail is added on a layer on top, or the whole thing is flattened and painted on.  

My style still has some dark lines to it, but in general it looks much more 'painterly' than it would with refined lines.    I made a tutorial geared towards painting fur awhile ago, which might help a little: http://centradragon.deviantart.com/art/Painting-Tutorial-95014729 




The cool thing about painting without lines is that you don't HAVE to erase... you can just paint right over it.    The secret to painting on just one layer is pretty much just that-- mistakes are meant to be painted over, just like you would if you were using canvas.


Here are a few other tutorials that I found, which you should find more useful than mine!:

- http://www.studioqube.com/tutorials/painting/index.html
- http://www.pocketmole.com/tutorials/trees/
- http://thegryph.deviantart.com/art/Centaur-Painting-Tutorial-58139245

Going to dA and typing 'painting tutorial' brings up a lot of really nice ones!


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 28, 2009)

the only time i ever used outlines was with coloring books, i do lots of shading but so far not lots of colors are in my art. i usually schetch it in light that way it is easy to erase, i use pencil and shade it from there. this probably isnt a very good basis but it works for me.


----------



## Ket-Ralus (Feb 10, 2009)

Centradragon said:


> I starting going the way of painting without lines because of how tedious and time-consuming it is to get lineart perfect.  >3>;


Thank you! Those tutorials are quite helpful, though I actually think yours is the best for me. There are some lines still there, but it's a lot more subtle. Maybe I can go for that effect.

P.S. Sorry for the long delay in response. I was really busy for the last couple weeks.


----------



## Centradragon (Feb 10, 2009)

C: No problem!  I'm glad I could be of help!

I actually just noticed an error in my tutorial, haha.... I just got a new screen with a higher contrast ratio, and it's weird how many of my older paintings look bizarro because I thought black and dark grey were the same color.  SO THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP, AS WELL.  <3  

Good luck practicing!


----------

